
RIM's PlayBook hacked, patched, hacked again - sylviebarak
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4231198/RIM-s-PlayBook-hacked--patched--hacked-again
======
cciufo
Though my company handed me a BlackBerry, I still use my iPhone. If IT depts
lose faith in RIM's ability to meet the enterprise, they've got nuthin' left
IMHO. C2

